
Futuristic Location Platform Geoloqi Lands Funding - turoczy
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/futuristic_location_platform_geoloqi_will_live_lan.php
======
dreww
A solution looking for a problem and/or customers scores $350k.

~~~
ABrandt
Marshall's proposed problem is just one of many. This may not be a financial
success at the moment, but it looks like a forward thinking startup with a
core technology that has the potential to be very influential in your daily
life. Think about all the things you do each and every day in which your
location is a key (independent? not a mathematician) variable. When <here> do
x, when <there> do y. I think geoloqi's own homepage[1] has some pretty
interesting use cases (under uses).

[1] - <http://geoloqi.com/>

